# My skin is pissing me off...



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a little frustrated. I could really use some insight on this one. My skin has been giving me such a hard time lately and I know I'm not the only one who has this complaint. 
In high school I had oily, acne prone skin. Once I started on birth control and then started getting older, all that settled down nicely. This past April I turned 30 and I had been noticing that of course my skin seemed to be a little different. It was getting sort of more dry than it used to be and I attributed that to getting older. I was using Basis soap with Purpose facial moisturizer and someone suggested that maybe the Basis soap was too drying, even though it's for sensitive skin which I do have. They said maybe I needed a liquid or cream cleanser instead of a "soap" so I tried Clinique's Level 1 Cleansing Cream and started noticing a difference. I also used the Turnaround Concentrate as an exfoliant and I was pretty happy but then after awhile my forehead started breaking out in these tiny little bumps. I stopped using the concentrate and for awhile was ok but now that the weather has gotten hot, I'm having issues all over again. It's almost like the Clinique was getting to be too much b/c my skin started feeling oily during the day so I spoke with a girl at Sephora and she said it sounded like I was normal/combination and told me to try the Boscia sample kit they had. I got it and I like it, but again after I wash my face it feels sort of tight and dry (this is with a gel cleanser) and the "daytime" moisturizer has a mattifying effect so almost immediately I still feel sort of dry and flaky but if I use something heavier, I get oily, oily about noon. What is the deal?? I know it's summer and we get oilier and our skin changes but what do I use? What is my skin type?? I'm tired of feeling oily and dry and flaky and my skin breaking out more and more. Oh, and I'm not on BC anymore and haven't been for a few months (and wasn't on it during the winter either) so that could also be a factor but damn, I'm ready to go back to it feeling nice and pretty instead of crappy and rough! Sorry for the bitch fest but I'm so frustrated!! HELP! Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jul 15, 2009)

It sounds like you do have combination skin. That or your skin is so dry that it's producing more oils. The flakiness obviously caused by having dry skin.

Are you using alot of products? I would start off with giving your skin a little rest. A little time to settle down & then it should become clearer to identify with your skins type. 

I'm of a combination skin type & I like Cliniques mild soap. My skin feels absolutely clean without it being harsh & drying my skin out. A great exfoliator is Laura Mercier's Face Polish. It is suited for every skin type & doesn't consist of anything creamy (like I know Cliniques 7 Day Scrub does). A light moisturizer like Clinique's Moisture Surge Extra.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ I agree, definitely sounds like you have combination skin. I'm a big fan of Dermalogica (Homepage - Dermalogica USA) & I've been thru several care lines. Their stuff never makes my skin feel dry, tight or flakey. Free of common irritants, color & fragrances. My personal faves are the Microfoliant & Active Moist & Oil Control Lotion. You might score some samples @ Ulta or a Beauty First. They also have kits, I'd opt for the Oily skin one. I also saw this new Fresh Umbrian Foundation @ Sephora today that looks pretty awesome! I can't wait to try it when I get some more $$. Sephora: Fresh Umbrian Clay® Freshface Foundation SPF 20: Liquid Foundation


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 16, 2009)

My skin gets like that too sometimes, but mostly in the winter, where I have issues with my skin being dry and flaky, yet oily at the same time. It's enough to drive a girl nuts. 

What I usually do is this; use a mild cleanser in the morning, I've been using Kinerase Gentle Daily Cleanser ever since I went to my dermatologist for a couple chemical peels...it was the only thing I could wash my face with that didn't burn or strip all the moisture out of my new skin. I usually use a light moisturizer (I'm loving Philosophy's Hope in a Jar with SPF 20), and then follow with my makeup routine. I know it sucks getting oily throughout the day, but in the interest of keeping moisture in your skin, I'd recommend just carrying some blot papers with you (Sephora's lavender ones are awesome, smell great, and they're for sensitive skin). 

In the evening, just to keep dry skin at bay, and slough off any dead cells hanging out on my face, after I take off my makeup (I've never used anything but Pond's cold cream, it melts away everything, and it's CHEAP), I use a mild scrub...my new favorite where this is concerned is Philosophy's Microdelivery Wash...seriously amazing. It works really well, and they're not lying when they say it's gentle...I've been using it every day (sometimes twice a day!) since I got it a couple weeks ago, and my skin never shows signs of being irritated after I use it. If you're still getting those little bumps on your forehead (I get them all the time...grr), after you exfoliate your face, put a gel or cream with salicylic acid in it on your forehead, and anywhere else you might have blemishes...just don't slather your whole face in it. Less is more. Follow up with a good moisturizer (this one is up to you...I use Aveeno's skin brightening lotion), and get a good night's rest...the latter will do wonders for your skin. When I'm really dry, 2-3 times a week, I'll use MAC's Moisturelush at night, which seems to really help restore the moisture...but because of how oily and acne-prone I am, I can only manage to use it a couple times a week, and take breaks in between nights I use it. 

Oh, and don't forget to drink plenty of water every day...it sounds dumb, but it really does make a difference. 

GL, hunnie, I HTH a little!!


----------



## fleur de lis (Jul 18, 2009)

I would book in for a Dermalogica facial if you can. Hopefully it'll get you back on the road to happier skin, and they'll analyse your skin type and recommend the right products for your skin. The products are pricey, but it's so worth it - they're brilliant. Their products are developed by the International Dermal Institute.

I have had some skin problems recently after having had years of fairly clear skin, and I was getting similar frustrated and down about it. I went for a Dermalogica facial which instantly helped, and I bought some products which have made *such* a difference, I can't tell you!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 18, 2009)

I have really extreme combination skin, and I have found that washing my face less often actually really helps with the oilies and the acne. I cleanse my face every other day, but I do rinse my skin with lukewarm water everyday. I also wear makeup a lot less, which is helping my skin out a lot! HTH!


----------



## madnicole (Jul 19, 2009)

Really hard to say without seeing or touching your skin, however I manage a Day Spa, and in my experience I would recommend firstly to have a facial (please pick somewhere reputable - although we use Pevonia, and their products are brilliant, Dermalogica is also a good brand and possibly easier to find), and have a professional diagnose your skin. Whilst it is expensive, so is buying lots of different products that aren't working. While many people use Clinique and other 'counter' skincare products successfully, most of these products are low in active ingredients, and high in filler products like mineral oils & lanolin which are very congesting, sit on the surface and are not well absorbed into the deeper layers of the skin. Yes, some of the 'salon only' products may be more expensive, but they are also designed to be used more sparingly (because less filler products are added) so last longer. 
I would also suggest going on a line of products suited for SENSITIVE skin to start with for at least 4-6 weeks (despite the fact that your skin isn't sensitive) it does sound like it is quite out of balance, and a good sensitive line will rebalance the oil flow and ph levels so you can re-assess it then. Going onto a line with salicylic or glycolic acid or other strong products now, will just confuse the situation. After your skin has settled down and stopped breaking out, you can look at whether is still is feeling a little oily, dry or a true combination. 
Whatever you do, do not stop moisturising. Your skin will just produce more oil to overcompensate.
Good luck!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 19, 2009)

My skin is way different now that I'm going through menapause (age 46)  which equals breakouts and effed up skin. I used to have super oily all over skin. For the last few years I still have an oil slick in the t-zone but my cheeks can get somewhat dry. On the recommendation of Paula B. of "Don't go to the Cosmetic Counter Without Me" I tried Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Serum. I like the fragrance free one. For my skin I only use this at night on my cheeks, neck and around my eyes and a little around my lips to help any little lines that want start.  

I never in a million years thought I would be using anything by Oil of Olay. But after cleansing with Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Cleanser Skin Balancing Cleanser - Cleansers & Makeup Remover: Paula's Choice Skin Care & Cosmetics (I've tried so freakin many and love this) my cheeks will feel a little tight so I put this on and feels great not at all greasy. I also am not having as many breakouts which I kind of thought odd but no complaint here. Maybe this will help you. At least it doesn't cost a fortune to try. 

I also use the Olay every night on the tops of my hands as I am deathly afraid of getting those ugly age spots. And during the day I put major sunscreen on them. Sorry I thought I would add that. But my sister is eight years older than me and when I saw a couple of little spots start on her hands I was like HOLY SH*T I gotta do something. Anyway good luck and let us know how things are working or not working in your journey.


----------

